# Hotel Jobs/Salary



## Sanna

Hi everyone.

I am a european girl moving to Dubai in August. I am currently working in a 4 star hotel in my home country. And i have been in the hotel business for 3 years. I work at M & E. (meetings & Events). 

My question for you is how much can i expect of a salary? 

I am so confused ! Because i have been told SO many different expectations. Some people say i cannot expect more than 5000 dirhams (with accommodation), and some say to me i need to aim high, and not go for less than 15.000 dirhams. It's a big difference ! And I am so confused what to expect.

Isn't 5000 dirhams too little for a european with 3 years of experience? 

Thank you for your answers


----------



## Elphaba

Hello

Do the positions you are looking at include accommodation, annual flights & medical cover? If so, my guess would be that between AED 7,500 - 12,000 per month is the likely range.

Good luck.


-


----------



## cairogal

Elphaba,

How much do you think salary this would fluctuate for non-European (western) passport holders?


----------



## Elphaba

Non-European Western - as in US/Canadian/SA?

I doubt it would be much different. My understanding is that income in the hospitality industry isn't great until you get to senior levels.


----------



## cairogal

No, as in non-western hires. I'm curious how the salaries compare between an Arab and the "westerner" both of comparable experience and education.


----------



## winky

no offence, but 3 years experience is not much when you are talking about working overseas in a hotel. my dh is in upper management and doesnt make 15 000dhs per month, but the overall package is pretty good. wish you good luck! but be prepared for very long hours...


----------



## Sanna

Hmm .. i have been told that people who come and work in dubai get paid by their nationality and how much they would get paid back home. It seems like the amount of money people say i can earn in dubai depends on who i am talking with .. europeans say i can expect the same amount of money that i get paid back home. Locals say different .. hmm..


----------



## Geordie Armani

put it this way :

Asian Secretary - 2500 dhs
British one - 10,000 dhs

yes it is racism


----------



## Iain1024

I am an events manager and will be starting a job on 30.000 d a month plus all benifits this is not in a hotel. there are many good recruitment agents in UK that can advise..


----------

